
Mark Zuckerberg's Holocaust comment isn't the only thing he got wrong - evo_9
https://www.washingtonpost.com/
======
chatmasta
It’s a sad state of affairs when the _Washington Post_ is advocating
censorship of wrongthink. One might even call it double plus sad...

I don’t even want to waste the energy on explaining all the potential pitfalls
of a corporate entity (or anyone!) acting as judge, jury and executioner of
censorship. Maybe we all need to re-read Fahrenheit 451, 1984, etc...

~~~
fenwick67
Facebook curating posts is very different from the government regulating
information.

~~~
frabbit
It`s different, but if they`re the information channel used by the majority of
people then it has the same effect.

------
xupybd
Well I couldn't disagree more. Good on Mark for not choosing to censor those
views. Misinformation needs to be combated with information not censorship.

The correct way to deal with a Holocaust denier isn't to tell them how evil
and anti-Semitic they are. It's to point them to the evidence they're wrong.
Try to understand their world view and dismantle it with truth. If you just
shut these people out of society the only interaction you can have will be
conflict.

To write off someone with different beliefs is at the very least arrogant and
counter productive.

------
dredmorbius
Bad link?

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-
partisan/wp/2018/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-
partisan/wp/2018/07/19/holocaust-denial-isnt-the-only-thing-mark-zuckerberg-
got-wrong/)

~~~
chatmasta
Bad bad link?

[https://outline.com/dcvPUK](https://outline.com/dcvPUK)

~~~
dredmorbius
Well, yes, that's how I prefer to read it myself.

------
frabbit
Zuckerberg`s Holocaust comment is one of the few things he`s got right: there
is no place for government regulating Free Speech. Not because Holocaust
deniers are anything but deranged and odious, but because any such power
placed in the hands of government can and will be abused.

